# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  problemes textbox coldfusion

## marseillais13

Bonjour a tous les developpeurs,

j'ai un souci avec un textboxes, j'arrive saisir des informations et les renvoyer vers ma base de donne mais si lorsque je veux modifier, je renvoi sur la page avec mes textboxes mais je ne sais pas comment passer mes variables pour que mes textboxes rcuperent se qu'il y a dans la base de donn. Quelqu'un aurait il une ide ??

----------


## jowo

Bonjour,

Ton enregistrement dans ta BDD possde bien un cl primaire ou un cl secondaire? 

Donc envoie une interrogation  ta BDD avec soit la cl primaire ou secondaire.

Exemple


```

```

Montre-nous ton code.

----------


## marseillais13

oui ma bdd contient une cl primaire qui est : id



```

```

----------


## jowo

> oui ma bdd contient une cl primaire qui est : id
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```


Petites remarques:
-on vite les * dans un select
-on spare la prsentation du traitement
-une balise input doit tre incluse dans une balise form
-on vite de formater avec la balise table
-balises et attributs de prfrence en minuscule (obligatoire en XHTML)
-la valeur d'un attribut toujours entre guillemet

Pour faire du CF: il faut avoir des connaissances dans SQL, HTML et des connaissances de base en architecture d'application web sinon on va directement contre le mur...



```

```

[

----------


## marseillais13

ton code est ok mais cela ne marche toujours pas, il n'y a rien qui s'affiche dans ma page.

pourtant tout me semble ok
ma bd est bien complt pourtant sa retourne rien

----------


## jowo

Quelle est la valeur de  FORM.test?

Ajoute le code 

```
FORM.test = #FORM.test#<br>
```

 aprs la balise cfoutput

Ajoute l'attribut CFSQLType  la la balise cfqueryparam. Sa valeur doit correspondre au type du champ id (probablement CF_SQL_INTEGER).

----------


## marseillais13

vide, en mettant le form.test sa retourne rien.

test est le nom de ma selectbox qui me permet de recupr nom et prenom puis je choisi un nom, je clique sur ok et un tableau complet de la personne selectionn aparait. puis j'ai un bouton modifier
mais la est le souci, aucune valeur n'est retourn

----------


## jowo

Si FORM.test est vide alors le constat est simple. Le problme provient de la page appelante.

----------


## marseillais13

```

```

voila la page apelante, le tableau est ok, les variable sont bien rcuperer puis en bas le bouton modifier. Ou est le soucy ??? ::arf::

----------


## benji54190

il faut que tu mettes un <input type="hidden" name="id" value="#url.id#"> comment je ne sais pas mais sa rsoudra surment tes problemes
jowo tu confirme que c'est quelque chose comme sa ??

----------


## jowo

> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> voila la page apelante, le tableau est ok, les variable sont bien rcuperer puis en bas le bouton modifier. Ou est le soucy ???


Bonjour,

Il ne faut pas te taper la tte contre le bureau, c'est trs mauvais pour les neurones.

Relis ton code. Et pose-toi les bonnes question? La programmation, ce n'est pas un jeu de hasard. 

D'o vient la variable 'projet2'?

Le souci, quel souci? Les valeurs des variables sont perdues entre chaque appel de page sauf pour le contenu de session et client.

Pour programmer, il faut avoir un minimum de connaissance de base du fonctionnement d'un serveur d'application WEB.

Pour ton souci, il faut mmoriser la cl primaire ou secondaire de ton enregistrement dans un champ cach..



```

```

----------


## marseillais13

merci pour vos rponse, 
jowo quand je fais se que tu me dis , j'ai une ereur :

Conversion failed when converting the varchar value 'dbo.id' to data type int. 

pourtant id est bien en int  :8O:

----------


## marseillais13

c'est bon sa marche, ereur de novice, merci jowo

----------

